# My new outlook on Bench Press



## Seeker (Nov 12, 2015)

Many of you  ( not all ) know I've been working out since I was young. Pretty much mostly focused on bodybuilding. Only recently have I  switched, and to be honest,  really cared about increasing my overall strength. 

Of course everyone wants to be strong, myself included! But it never was as important as creating a muscular physique with attention mostly going to isolation type movements. Sure I squatted, hell yeah! I didn't have those massive tree trunks when I was younger from doing leg extensions. 

Bench press was never a priority for me. I built my pecs mostly from doing incline presses, dips, and flat dumbell presses. Bench press was a once and a while exercise.

So jumping into this recent new realm of strength focused style training, Bench Press is one of the 3 lifts that will be needed to focus heavily and improve on to compete in a meet.

Haha I had no idea the technique that goes into benching powerlifting style. It was definitely and still is  my weakest movement. 

I had 99 problems and Bench Press was definitely one of them! I'm really enjoying the progress I've made since I started! I've been practicing my bench for over a year now and I'm ONLY now able to use my lats to drive the weight up. I have finally found the right foot placement, and feeling comfortable keeping my shoulders pinned and pinched on the bench.  My arch sucks and probably always will. 

I still have much to learn and improve but boy have I improved a lot this past year. My max is nothing to brag about. I went from a 325 max to a 375 max and I'm hopeful to hit 400 by next fall. I'm happy, loving, and enjoying my progress. 

Most of you know my age range. I am a prefect example that it's never too late for GAINS! I remember a guy making a post asking if it's possible to continue gains after 40. I'm stronger now in my...well... Haha..then I've ever been. 

 Thank you Pillar of Briliance for your confidence in me. I'll be there next fall with you by my side.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 12, 2015)

Respect for Grey Beards kicking arse.


----------



## snake (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm with you all the way seek! And yes, I remember that post about being over 40. A 400 lb bench is a great bench at any age and 375 is nothing to take lightly. God bless you in staying health. I always felt it's not the strongest or fastest guy that wins, it's normally the healthiest. 

Kill it brother!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 12, 2015)

Nothing better than a thread about benching. Everyone wants a big bench if they admit it or not. It's usually the first movement kids do when getting into lifting. 

Congrats on the progress seek. Stay healthy and strong brother.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 12, 2015)

If your old ass can do it, anyone can!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 12, 2015)

Jenner said:


> If your old ass can do it, anyone can!



Lol haha good one! I owe you


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 12, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Lol haha good one! I owe you



lol.....I'm old too....I don't give a fuuk though...life as an old fuuk is pretty damn good!!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 12, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lol.....I'm old too....I don't give a fuuk though...life as an old fuuk is pretty damn good!!


It's a learning process as well. Learning to accept


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey man I'm only 31, so without getting into your age group, I would say that you are doing damn good. 

I'm nowhere near that weight on my bench yet, hopefully soon I will catch up. You know how we young bucks are lol

Jenn, quit lying to everyone already gosh. We can all clearly tell that you are only 28, so stop saying that you're old.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 12, 2015)

Im proud of you Seek.  Give em hell.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm glad to hear that you found a new love. Making gains is what it's all about even if it's just 5 pounds a month it's still progress. 

Keep us posted about to his meet, I'd love to be there.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm with you seek, I can say our age group kicks ass. The bench is a beautiful thing, I'm glad you're sinking your teeth into it. Talk about a feeling of power when you push that kind of iron, gives me serious adrenaline. Carry on my man!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 12, 2015)

Seeker said:


> It's a learning process as well. Learning to accept



yes, acceptance is huge..some of us are forced to accept due to uncontrollable circumstances but IMO, those are the best as you don't fight it, you embrace it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 12, 2015)

Congratulations you old fukk. I'll be there next fall when it's time. After we will hunt Latina big booty hoes.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 12, 2015)

Many may not know this but Seek is one Big boy, and he is strong as F#*^.  I seen vids of this monster lifting and he is no joke.  Seeks, I agree with you on the learning process especially in the Bench with the powerlifting style of lifting.  My technique is not 100 percent on the bench but the things that I have learned and remember when I set up is what took my bench up about 80 pounds, but hell Im still learning it all.  One thing I will still stick by is how drastically my body has grown and changed, it is insane.  And Im no youngin anymore either, but I have made more gains in the last year then I have with 20 plus years of lifting.   Good stuff Seeks thanks for sharing again.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Many of you  ( not all ) know I've been working out since I was young. Pretty much mostly focused on bodybuilding. Only recently have I  switched, and to be honest,  really cared about increasing my overall strength.
> 
> Of course everyone wants to be strong, myself included! But it never was as important as creating a muscular physique with attention mostly going to isolation type movements. Sure I squatted, hell yeah! I didn't have those massive tree trunks when I was younger from doing leg extensions.
> 
> ...





DocDePanda187123 said:


> Congratulations you old fukk. I'll be there next fall when it's time. After we will *hunt Latina big booty hoes*.



Seek, i feel ya.  My shoulders are fuked from an hockey injury and ive never been able to really bench all that much for 12/15 yrs, ive never pressed/benched much at all, especially compard to my friends.  

once i really focused on fourm, tech, total body movement....... pressing wise it made a huge diff.  All the power lifters here kinda morphed me into one from a BBer.  also hearing everything pop, click n crack while doing it gives you that more much self praise/confidence.  knowing your beating age/injury/genetics is such a mind over matter type deal it does huge things for you.




but all i really heard here was big booty latina hoes. ~~~~~~~~~ still love ya jen


----------

